# Boilie Dampfgarer?



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage.

Kann ich dieses Teil zum Boilie dampfgaren verwenden?

Wenn ja wie lange brauchen die da drinn? und wie viel kann ich reinmachen?

http://www.amazon.de/AEG-DG-5552-Dampfgarer-Beh%C3%A4ltern/dp/B002TUK8V0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298916805&sr=8-1

LG


----------



## minne6 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Also ich hatte auch mal einen Braun Multigourmet. Wenn du die Schalen Randvoll mit Boilies packst, dann wird es wahrscheinlich nichts. War bei mir zumindest so. Bei mir hat es nur meiner einer Schicht boilies geklappt. Wenn du die Schalen voll machst, werden die Teigkugeln zerdrückt und die oberen werden nicht gar. Da kann man sich besser selber einen bauen.


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

wie kann ich denn selber einen bauen?

Dachte einfach hasendraht in einem Grossen Kochtopf wo unten halt Kochendes Wasser ist und mehrere Lagen von dem Hasenzaun drauf sind mit jeweils einer schicht Boilies?


Oder wie sonst?

LG


----------



## minne6 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Das könnte klappen. Schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3302


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Ja genau so in der Art.

Nur das ich da Metall gestänge nicht habe [ Geld und Beschaffung in der Firma zu viel aufwand].

Einfach 4-5 Hasendrähte zu einem Kreis zusammenschneiden mit einer Seitenwand von c.a 40 mm und davon halt einfach 4-5 Hochgestapelt und jeweils eine Schicht Boilies?


Wie lange brauchen denn die dann?

LG


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Oder mal ne Frage:

Wird der Boilie echt viel schlechter wenn man ihn kocht?

Hab sie bis jetzt [2 jahre oder so] immer nur gekocht.
Aber hab jetzt einen Teuren mix [Robin red, Lämmermilchpulver etc] und will halt So viel wie geht davon auch letztendlich in den Boilies haben?

LG


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210721&page=3

Schau Dir da mal die Fotos an. Da hast ne Hasendraht version für den heimischen Herd.

Schlechter werden die vom Kochen bestimmt nicht. geht halt nur mehr substanz verloren. was im boilie ist, bleibt auch drin. nur von außen verliert er eben was. wirst ja selber schon oft gemerkt haben, was man nach dem kochen für nen brei im topf hat.

Auf jeden Fall ist das dämpfen praktischer. habe ich im anderen thread genauer erklärt. 

@Minne6 wenn die Kugeln bei mehreren Schichten zerdrückt werden, dann war der Teig einfach zu weich. Zwar leichter mit ner pistole zu verarbeiten, aber ungünstiger, wenn man schnell garen und noch ne halbwegs runde form behalten möchte. Muß man eben nen kompromis in seiner mischung finden.

Grüße
Petri


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

JA genau so dachte ich das mir.

Und jetzt davon 4 Lagen obereinander und Jeweils Boilies rein.
Können die azfeinander liegen die Boilies? Werden da bestimmte stellen [Auflagestellen] nicht roh bleiben? denn die Bekommen ja keinen Dampf ab oder?

Und wie lange muss man 24er Murmeln den Dampf geben?

LG


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Bedingt durch die Höhe meiner Gitter kann ich sie maximal zweilagig befüllen. ist überhaupt kein problem. die Auflageflächen sind nicht sehr größ. die Boilies werden locker komplett erhitzt. 20er lasse ich 8 minuten im dampf. vermutlich würden auch 6 oder 7 minuten reichen. Mit 8 ist man auf der ganz sicheren Seite. 24 würde ich 10 minuten drin lassen. Im grunde reichen ja etwa 65 grad, damit das eiweiss gerinnt. die mußt also am ende im boilieinneren haben. Außerdem sind die boilies ja auch noch ein paar minuten nach dem rausnehmen heiß und garen so noch etwas nach.

Also ich mache den topf auf, boilies rein, und dann acht minuten. der topf kommt sehr schnell wieder auf temperatur.

ne vierte gitterebene würde bei mir auch noch passen, dann komme ich aber nicht mehr mit dem rollen hinterher. ich stelle zuerst die würste her, mache dann kugeln für eine komplette dämpfladung. in den 8 minuten schaffe ich es dann wieder so viele kugeln zu rollen, daß die gitter gleich wieder komplett befüllt werden können.


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Wie gross ist denn dein kübel? [Nicht liter bitte abmessunge geschätzt]

Wie viel Wasser lasst du unter den Gittern und wie viel beträgt der abstand zwischen dem ersten Gitter und dem Wasser?

LG


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

innendurchmesser 24cm, höhe 19cm.

Ich fülle etwa 3 bis 4 cm hoch wasser in den topf. hab dann noch etwa 3 cm abstand zur ersten lage boilies. 

Kann nach dem dämpfen keinen unterschied zwischen der untersten und der obersten lage sehen.

lg


----------



## mmelch21 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Ich werde das einfahc mal probieren. Hab von den selber gebauten bis lang nur gutes gehört.

Wenn ich noch fragen habe wende ich mich einfach per PN ok?

LG


----------



## Petri (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

Klar, kannst Dich gerne melden. Viel erfolg beim basteln!


----------



## Pat1967 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Boilie Dampfgarer?*

hi,

schau mal hier!! ist auch eine möglichkeit!!

http://www.carpers-community.de/bb/article.htm?do=artikel&artikelid=90&katid=&art=Artikel

für die die nicht dort angemeldet sind habe ich es mal in pdf umgewandelt!!


----------

